# 75 gallon angle fish community aquarium



## settlesedward2 (3 mo ago)




----------



## TropicalFlow (11 mo ago)

Beautiful tank! Weird question: Can i have the dimensions of your tank ( width, height and length)


----------



## settlesedward2 (3 mo ago)

18w 48L 21h


----------

